# [SOLVED] Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?



## artimeus (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, 

I followed Sony's instructions on how to do clean Install of Windows 7 Home Premium on my new Sony Vaio SVF14A15CSXB. But now I am having a hard time tracking down drivers for Windows 7. I've tried going to the component manufacturer's site ans contacting Sony but have not had luck so far.

I need to find drivers for the Network and Ethernet Controllers, the PCI Communications Controller and the USB controller. 

I was able to the get the BIOS Drivers and Cyber DVD Driver's from Sony's Website installed. Though when I tried to install the Vaio Update Drivers I get an error stating "Detailed information about your Vaio cannot be found"

Please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Was Windows Vista on the system before Windows 7?

If so you may never find those drivers. If Sony doesn't carry the drivers for Windows 7 then I doubt you'll find them else where.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Please recheck your Model Number. Sony doesn't show it.


----------



## artimeus (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

It was originally installed with Windows 8 

Product name: SVF14A15CXB

Model: SVF14AC1QL

I apologize for having the wrong number, maybe that's my issue!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Try here Sony eSupport - SVF14A15CXB - Support


----------



## artimeus (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*



joeten said:


> Try here Sony eSupport - SVF14A15CXB - Support


I did download and install all of the drivers under Window's 7 on that page. And I followed the Clear Install instructions listed on that page. Though the Vaio updated driver would not install because it said it "Could not find detailed info about my Vaio" 

And the few listed under Windows 7 do not include the ethernet/wireless drivers. 

I've tried installing the ones listed under Windows 8 as well, and they are still not working. :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Try the method described here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## artimeus (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*



joeten said:


> Try the method described here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html



I've tried that method, and it hasn't given me good results. I ran an Everest report which I'll post the summary and debug info below for you so you can see what I'm looking at: 



Computer:
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name GAXIGASM
User Name Roxanne

Motherboard:
CPU Type 2x , 1800 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 8073 MB
BIOS Type Unknown

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 (2112 MB)
Video Adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 (2112 MB)
Video Adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 (2112 MB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller - 1E03
IDE Controller Realtek PCIE CardReader
Disk Drive TOSHIBA MQ01ABD075H ATA Device
Disk Drive SD Card
Optical Drive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8D3 ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 715301 MB (682490 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D [NoDB]
USB Device BCM43142 Bluetooth Adapter
USB Device Front Camera
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Input Device
USB Device USB Input Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Battery Microsoft Composite Battery 

Debug - Unknown

BIOS Unknown
HDD SD Card
HDD TOSHIBA MQ01ABD075H ATA Device
Monitor AUO323E: Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard Unknown
Optical MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8D3 ATA Device
PCI/AGP 10EC-5209: Realtek PCIE CardReader [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10EC-8168: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 14E4-4365: Network Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-0154: 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0154 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-0166: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E03: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller - 1E03 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E10: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E12: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1E12 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E14: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1E14 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E20: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E22: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E26: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E2D: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E31: Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP  8086-1E3A: PCI Simple Communications Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-1E59: Intel(R) HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E59 [NoDB]
PnP INT3F0D: Motherboard resources [NoDB]
PnP PNP0C18: Microsoft Watchdog Timer [NoDB]
PnP SNYA009: PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) [NoDB]
PnP SYN2706: PS/2 Compatible Mouse [NoDB]


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Go to your Device Manager and look for conflicts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

From what I find, the required Windows 7 drivers for that particular Model are not available.
OEM's rarely offer drivers to "downgrade".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

Hence the reason:



> If Sony doesn't carry the drivers for Windows 7 then I doubt you'll find them else where.


I suggest you use the recovery partition on your hard drive to bring Windows 8 back.


----------



## zab1646 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

I actually found a solution to this problem

Sony eSupport - SVF14213CLB - Support 

this version apparently has mostly the same hardware and I got everything working on mine

hope this helps anyone in a bind like I was


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install of Windows 7 on Sony Vaio, cant find the drivers?*

I see nothing in this site (Post 12) that covers a downgrade situation. Not sure where the new owners are going with VAIO, but currently they're not in the U.S. market.


----------

